# Housewrap requirements



## jar546 (Feb 21, 2011)

Not being met.  It is always good to drive by the jobsite a few days after a framing inspection.


----------



## Mule (Feb 28, 2011)

We always do a sheathing inspection. We want to verify things like this don't happen along with the windbracing before covering the exterior with some kind of wrap.


----------



## steveray (Feb 28, 2011)

I have noticed that the EASYGARD that HD sells, ES report cals for 1" crown staples or button caps nailed to the framing....but I guess getting them to use it is the first step....


----------



## GHRoberts (Feb 28, 2011)

steveray said:
			
		

> I have noticed that the EASYGARD that HD sells, ES report cals for 1" crown staples or button caps nailed to the framing....but I guess getting them to use it is the first step....


That is what will hold the EASYGUARD on the framing until it is covered by the finished exterior.


----------



## steveray (Feb 28, 2011)

George.....most of the housewrap we see around here is fastened to the sheathing....with much smaller staples (allowed per most other manufacturers)...until the vinyl goes on....the manufacturer's website does not work and their instructions have proven very difficult to obtain....stinks to make someone rip all the vinyl siding off of a house to fasten their housewrap per the ES report...


----------



## peach (Mar 5, 2011)

Doesn't really matter what the housewrap manufacturer requires.. once you install the vinyl siding, all the flashing goes to crap.. those penetrations are NOT self sealing.. so moisture is going to continue to be an issue.

Same thing with vapor barriers.. once they install the drywall, the vapor barrier is compromised.. that's why I talk to myself.. no one cares.


----------

